# LG 55EC9300 owners thread



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just received our second allocation of LG's 55EC9300s today and we decided to take one home. 

I'll do a quick break-in to stabilize the panel and have it professionally calibrated and report back.

Any other member owners? 

-Robert


----------



## Ken Ross (Nov 2, 2011)

Robert, when you get the 77" and bring it home, I'll move in with you. I know Wendy won't mind!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like David Katzmaier of CNET loves LG's new 55" OLED TV.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert, will LG make a 65EC9300? The 4k puts it out of my budget.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent suggestion and I wish I knew. I'll definitely pass it along to the proper product planning folks at LG. One possible item may be that it would not cost much more to produce 65" Ultra HD OLED panels as full HD ones. 

I do still strongly suggest for anyone who can use this gorgeous 55" display in your kitchen, den, bedroom or even the sun room to buy it now and take advantage of LG's $500 consumer instant rebate. Sorry for the pitch, but this TV is worth it and I'd love for as many of the a/v enthusiasts as possible to have the pleasure and enjoyment that real true black, absolute zero luminance that only an OLED panel can produce. 

My recommendation to get the most out of LG's 55EC9300 is to have it professionally calibrated. This TV benefits nicely with the provided ISF modes properly set-up by a skilled calibration pro. Or try David Katzmaier's CNET settings and hopefully we'll see TweakTV post good general settings and of course we have excellent starting setting for all parameters in this TV.

I'll keep requesting firmware upgrades to improve its picture quality and accurate function of all user menu settings.

But this is a display, with its color accuracy flaws, that is a feast to be seen and appreciated for the stunning image quality it delivers with video content.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly looks like a winner. And the 55" is at a fantastic price.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

That $500 rebate, while nice, requires the purchase of an entire suite of items to qualify.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Dr. Oleson, actually you get your choice of the sound plate or sound bar at no charge with the purchase of LG's new OLED 55EC9300.

-Robert


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Its nice to see a TV manufacturer actually trying to make a better display than the KURO and not stuffing it with youtube and HULU apps 

and as they killed off plasma their marketing depts were in full spin mode talking about how awesome the PQ on LED LCDs are... hahah


----------



## alleruciS (Dec 4, 2014)

Love this tv! Here's a tip if anyone is debating on buying one: Best Buy pricematched to the base exchange for $2999, and offers a free LG Soundbar with purchase. 

But to the owners - has anyone mounted this tv yet? LG makes a special bracket but doesn't sell it yet, nor do any retailers. Anxious to get this setup complete but can't get far without the bracket


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

fschris said:


> Its nice to see a TV manufacturer actually trying to make a better display than the KURO and not stuffing it with youtube and HULU apps
> 
> and as they killed off plasma their marketing depts were in full spin mode talking about how awesome the PQ on LED LCDs are... hahah


I agree and applaud LG for having the guts to pay Eastman Kodak for the exclusive pattens on WRGB OLED, which seems to be the only reliable and cost effective method of building OLED displays. Bravo LG!

We're loving the 55" 55EC9300 OLED and our first allocation of LG's 65" 4K Ultra HD OLED TVs is scheduled to arrive next Friday, 12/12! 

BTW, LG's WebOS Smart interface is excellent.

-Robert



alleruciS said:


> Love this tv! Here's a tip if anyone is debating on buying one: Best Buy pricematched to the base exchange for $2999, and offers a free LG Soundbar with purchase.
> 
> But to the owners - has anyone mounted this tv yet? LG makes a special bracket but doesn't sell it yet, nor do any retailers. Anxious to get this setup complete but can't get far without the bracket


LG is sponsoring the free sound bar w/wireless sub woofer or the new LG Sound Plate at no charge with the purchase of the 55EC9300. You should also get 6 months free subscription of Spotify.

Enjoy your beautiful OLED TV for many years to come!

-Robert


----------

